# My UK R33



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

All, 
Thought it was about time i got round to posting some pictures instead of just the usual drivel........

Got the car out today and cleaned it up and took some pics in the sun....

1998 UK R33 GTR
Full Leather
Nismo LM GT1 Rims
400R front bumper and splitter
HKS Super Dual Dragger and Super power flow
Middlehurst 400 ECU
Nissan Motorsport Europe built group N engine....which was to be the last race engine for the R34 Falken GTR endurance cars.......Thankfully Nissan pulled out of racing and now this brand new engine lives in my car! (It's not all bad working for them)
Based on N1 NUR engine with a few additional tweaks including all metal gaskets.
N1 turbos, oil and water pumps etc etc.....



































Cheers for all the help thus far!

Ian


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow....damn lucky you are, to got this engine in your car.
And very nice interior.... cheers


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful, and that engine, good shot mate.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Really, really nice looking 33 Ian


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Cheers for all the comments chaps........been a good project so far and i'm sure it'll never really be finished......
few more pics in the meantime!
(Maybe it was a little too sunny today for the camera!)









And for the eagle-eyed amongst you, no that is not me in the skirt! Ha ha!









Ian


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice, and about time we saw some pics  

I looked everywhere for that reg. no, myself.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you know a lad called Logan by any chance (AKA Blacky) He's been banging on about a mate of his with an engine similar to yours...........Sweet car either way. Are there any spec differences between the endurance engines and the normal ones then?


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Stu, Yeah, logan is my very good mate.......(and also the lad who ran rings round the evo boys on a MLR sprint recently in his gimpreza! ha ha)

Spec wise no major differences, it's all in the blueprinting and tolerancing of the crank apparently....
I'm sure we'll find out how strong it is one day! 

Otherwise, it's just a nice bit of history to add to my car!

Ian


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

MADsteve said:


> very nice, and about time we saw some pics
> 
> I looked everywhere for that reg. no, myself.


Cheers Steve.....

And to think that the DVLA had my pants down to the tune of a couple hundred bucks! haha - just finishes it off i reckon.

Ian


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

What colour is that? It has to be the nicest R33 colour I've ever seen

You can't beat those Leather seats - got them in my 33


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Deep marine blue...... BN6 i believe.

Cheers mate.....
these shots really don't do it justice....


----------



## blacky (Aug 22, 2005)

stuartstaples said:


> Do you know a lad called Logan by any chance (AKA Blacky) He's been banging on about a mate of his with an engine similar to yours...........Sweet car either way. Are there any spec differences between the endurance engines and the normal ones then?



Blimey, I can't go anywhere without my name being mentioned!!!

Stu, not sure I was *bangin* on about it, may have mentioned it once or twice tho 

same one as in this thread, although its obvisiouly overshadowed by that beautiful Impreza RA  :blahblah: 

http://www.scoobycity.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20576

Nice pics Ian mate, is looking awesome, and its nice to see your birds pins out on show:thumbsup:


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Very Very nice mate. Good score with the engine.


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks good man.... those seats came out of what... r34 or r32? wondering cause i have the r33 seats in my sileighty.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Leather was offered as an option on the 100 official UK cars.


----------



## Das Chin (May 22, 2006)

lovely looking car and a great colour that as had a uk 33 in that colour too. 

leather always looks good and have always loved the GT1 nismo wheels. 

just out of interest what sort of hp does the engine run? got to be good for minmum of 500bhp?


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Cheers Das Chin, 

yeah, it's a real nice combination the deep marine blue and black/red leather! and as i said before, the pics really don't do it justice.

The GT1 rims are going for a refurb soon, plan is to take the centre a little more anthracite than silver, nothing major tho. Just want to help the polished lip stand out more...
No decent pics of my own car side on, so i used these......
from this..








to this...








Should do the trick

Engine wise, well it's currently limited due to the management and fuelling etc, but i guess with the N1 turbos, n1 internals and steel head gasket i should be able to run 1.3 bar, so i guess the magic 500 will be within sight.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

WOW! What can I say- thats an awesome looking car. Wouldnt mind mine looking like that (If i ever get round to getting one!)


----------

